# Kafa güzelmi



## Mr._MA_Student_of_English

I hope it isn't something offensive, or anything, I would just like to know what the following two statements mean:

"Kafa güzelmi?"

"senin kafa cok güzel olmus"

It's from a chat. Hope someone can help.

Cheers,

MA


----------



## Mr._MA_Student_of_English

P.S.

It seems to me that there are spelling errors, but since I am a total novice concerning Turkish, I have no idea


----------



## sudest

It is a slang usage used to say that you are drunken or you get drunk.


----------



## gianlia

Well, It's a slang.. If I have to translate it word to word.

"Kafan guzel mi?" means "Is your head beautiful?" and of course, it doesn't make any sense in that way. But it's an old proverb, and people are using in a same way of "Are you drunk?"

And "Senin kafan cok guzel olmus" literally means that "Your head became very beautiful" which translates as "Well, you're pretty drunk.."


----------



## Mr._MA_Student_of_English

Hehe, well, the chatter was right about that.

Thanks a lot, much appreciated.

Best,

MA


----------



## dawar

DRUNK or STONE as well


----------



## Tdk

"Kafa güzelmi?" ->are you high? /drunk or "kafan mı güzel?" exactly same meaning.
(_Kafa güzel mi?_ is uncommon(and wrong[kind a valley girl ]) use of Turkish.

"senin kafa cok güzel olmus" -> you are (totally )wasted.


----------



## gergin

Kafa güzelmi? - Are you drunken? , Are you stoned? or Are you high? 

senin kafa cok güzel olmus - you are flying so high  , you are  totally wasted (TDK  )


----------



## BlackStorm09

Bildiğim kadarıyla İngilizce'de "are you drunken?" denilmiyor. "Drunken"ın bir isimden önce gelmesi lazım. Mesela "I saw drunken people coming out of the club". Anadili İngilizce olanlar doğrulayabilir mi?


----------



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

"Kafası güzel olmak" ifadesi için "to be drunken/stoned" kullanabiliyoruz. Bunların ikisi de sıfattır, yani bir isimi tanımlamaları (bu kelime doğru kullanım olur mu?) gerekir. İsim olarak kullanmak istediğinde "drunk" diyebilirsin; ancak "drunk" kelimesi diğer ikisi kadar sık kullanılmaz ve "alcoholic / drunkard" sözcükleri yerine kullanılabildiği gibi, "drunken"ın isim hali olarak da kullanılabilir. Aynı zamanda - aşağı yukarı - uzun süreli alkol tüketilen süreç anlamına gelecek şekilde de kulanılabilir:

Gen. G. had been on a long *drunk* from July last until Christmas.
(1858, "A Scarcity of Jurors—Cangemi's Third Trial," _New York Times_, 8 Jun., p. 4.)

İçtiği zaman neşeli ve eğlenceli olan kişi anlamına gelen "good drunk" da bu sözcükten türemedir. 

Kısacası, "stoned" ve "drunken" sözcükleri yalnızca sıfat olarak kullanılabilirken, "drunk" sözcüğü hem sıfat olarak hem de tek başına isim olarak kullanılabilir.


----------



## BlackStorm09

Teşekkürler yeterince açıklayıcı oldu. Bir ismi *nitelemeleri* gerekir. Tanımlamaları da belki olabilir de, okulda hep sıfat bir ismi niteler diye öğrenmiştim. Bir şey daha merak ediyorum. Drunk bir isimden önce gelebilir mi? Mesela " Drunk drivers are real threat for us" Yoksa drunken drivers mı demeliyim?


----------



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

Öncelikle düzeltme için teşekkürler.

Drunk hem sıfat hem isim olarak kullanılabilir, yani isimden önce de gelebilir - onu nitelemek için. Yine de drunken daha çok tercih edilir.


----------



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

an addition: "stoned" is used to indicate intoxication induced by cannabis or weeds, i.e. drugs.


----------



## KyLé90

Cok sarhos olmak / Kafasi guzel olmak;  *be pissed, stoned, commode-hugging drunk.*


----------

